# Finding the right pup advice for my husband and I (3 selected)



## OscarSchindler (10 mo ago)

Hi Folks,
First and foremost thanks for all the great threads of advice. My husband and I are a long time “lurker,” and we could use your expertise. We spent the majority of the past several weeks, and several months gearing up for our second working line. We’ve spoken went through threads, talked to owners, breeders and others alike.

we’re not the best at pedigrees but we try. We are trying to find a medium high-high drive dog that is also a family pet.

wr would like your advice on these three litters we’ve selected and state what we like and didn’t like

our top pick is Sally








Litter Info — Altvater German Shepherds







www.altvatergsd.com





Sally is a new breeder (4 years) but has some nice pups and temperaments from what we seen in the videos. I’ve also spoken in depth with the majority of her owners which seem very pleased with her. A reason we gravitated to her is she provided all embark, pedigree, sv records without questions she let us know everything. She was very patient, sent with consent a list of her owners, buyers etc. very honest and fourth coming which we feel would be nice incase an issue arises. She also a dog trainer and trains her own dogs

The pairing we liked the most it is her first pairing of these two but based off what we saw/read/heard we feel it would be a good pairing. Our only concern is it’s the first pairing and she’s only been breeding since 2018.
*Jendhi Shepherds Orzi , TT, CGC, TKN x V1 Isen vom Kavallerie*

Up second is spartanville shepherds or Connie. The reason we liked Connie is she was very professional and polite and talked friendly about her peers. Our friends have a dog from the same litter and we find him to be quite pleasant. We only seen one thread on here about her which seemed overall positive. This is her third breeding one omen and tandra. She has a Facebook group which she invited us to and the owners all seem happy and post the food the bad and indifferent. She doesn’t do embark testing but provides sv, and ofa ratings, but seemed when we had questions to refer to her contract which is forthcoming. She does not train her own dogs and feeds her dogs raw. She believes in a more natural process which seems to work for

spartanville.com/omen.html


_*Omen von Hauental

BH, IPO1, AD and *_


Lastly is Malinda Weber which we’ve known of and read of. Her pairing was zzztop and Gracie. She is a wealth of knowledge but the hardest to get a hold of (we know she’s very busy as she trains and breeds her dogs in larger quantities). She is very confident of her pedigrees she selected this littler because of our drive requirement. Our main concern is that she does more litters a year and if she becomes to busy she may not be able to help us if something comes up with our new puppy

www.weberhausgsd.com

My husband and I would like to thank you for helping us in making an informed decision 

tks !!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

you need to really really really do more research


I cannot believe anyone in their right mind would do a couple of these breedings. It is OBVIOUS they know NOTHING about the backgrounds of the dogs they are combining......I have never seen such a high risk potential genetic disaster as one of your "choices"

These are not dogs that should be with beginners. They are not pups that people with knowlege will touch with a 10 foot pole. Before breeding people need to UNDERSTAND the temperaments and how genetics come forward. 

Get a showline dog or someone established who is a small breeder - you have a combo of qualities in the breeders listed that are recommend - but none hit all the buttons.........I am not normally publically negative, but this is the third time some of this is going on the board without anyone advising great caution !!!!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

Personally if you are researching the Darkfall lines the breeder is in Serbia and on facebook. Friends have imported both shepherds and mals from him. Did not see the shepherds when mature so can not comment but the mal is scary as ....! I believe a lot of the lines go to Herby Willems stuff in Czech republic and he breeds for police and military so you should have strong working dog experience if this is your choice. Personally if you are looking for a pet perhaps go visit a few kennels first and your local schutzhund club. Can not comment on the East German lines as they are not my thing. I have seen many handlers(including experienced ones) get in over their heads esp with the males.


----------

